# Onkyo TX-NR709



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A4L has this unit for $399 as a refurb. This seems like an outstanding value. I am going to replace my old Yamaha with a newer unit and want something with Audyssey and pre-outs. This looks hard to beat and their protection plans are reasonably priced, but I am not familiar with the warranty company. With refurbs, I tend to lean toward an extended warranty.

Any better suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> A4L has this unit for $399 as a refurb. This seems like an outstanding value. I am going to replace my old Yamaha with a newer unit and want something with Audyssey and pre-outs. This looks hard to beat and their protection plans are reasonably priced, but I am not familiar with the warranty company. With refurbs, I tend to lean toward an extended warranty.
> 
> Any better suggestions?


Hello,
I think it is unbeatable at that price. A major advantage to purchasing an Onkyo B-Stock from an authorized dealer like AC4L is you can go to shoponkyo.com and add 2 additional years of warranty for around $70. So you do not need to get a 3rd party warranty.

Whereas it costs around $70 to add 2 additional years to an Onkyo B-Stock, it would cost me $300 to add 2 years of additional manufacturers warranty to my 4520CI.
All the best,
J


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Great info! Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

No worries amigo. I am going to add AC4L's Extended Warranty to my Denon as $300 is way too much for 2 additional years. I really struggled between getting the 4520 or an Onkyo TX-NR5009 with the ability to add manufacturers warranty for a very reasonable price with the Onkyo making it an especially difficult call.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My 709 showed up today. Quick install and ran the auto calibration and it sounds impressive right away. I have not made any measurements, but my initial impression is that it sounds better than the old Yamaha and is quite easy to use.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> My 709 showed up today. Quick install and ran the auto calibration and it sounds impressive right away. I have not made any measurements, but my initial impression is that it sounds better than the old Yamaha and is quite easy to use.


Congrats and enjoy your new toy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> My 709 showed up today. Quick install and ran the auto calibration and it sounds impressive right away. I have not made any measurements, but my initial impression is that it sounds better than the old Yamaha and is quite easy to use.


Leonard,
That is wonderful news. Gotta love the short shipping time with AC4L being in Orlando. On the bad side, we have to pay Sales Tax. Marvell Qdeo really is a quality VP and coupled with Audyssey MultEQ XT and preamp outputs, the 709 really offers fantastic flexibility at an unbeatable price. I still cannot believe the replacement 717 dropped all the way down to Audyssey 2EQ while raising the MSRP to $1000. I will never understand what the product planners were thinking.
All the best,
J


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> My 709 showed up today. Quick install and ran the auto calibration and it sounds impressive right away. I have not made any measurements, but my initial impression is that it sounds better than the old Yamaha and is quite easy to use.


I think you'll find yourself quite satisfied. I upgraded to the 809 after previously owning a pre HDMI era Yamaha and it's been a fantastic decision. Congrats and enjoy the 709.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the main differences between the 709 and 809?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The 809 has a bit more power and a different video chip.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JDEaston said:


> What are the main differences between the 709 and 809?


Indeed. On the 809, the HQV Vida is the primary video processing chip. The Vida is perhaps the best VP offered in an AVR/SSP with it scoring a perfect score on Audioholics extensive battery of video tests. In the x10 Series, the Marvell Qdeo handles 4K Upscaling.

In addition, the 809 is built on a decent bit larger chassis and weighs just over 40lbs whereas the 709 weighs right at 27 lbs. The 809 is rated at 7.5 Amps to the 709's 6.3 Amps.


----------

